# Liquor store run



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

So picked up a pax, with select, rating was 4.3 but select pays ok, so I got her. She was just going to the liquor store a block away. As we pulled up to the parking lot, ended the trip right away, next words from her mouth: can you just wait a minute, I'll be right out. Told her sorry, I already ended the trip, should have said sooner. Pretty proud of myself right now...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I wait, free money for no miles on the car. Unless I think there is a really lucrative run that I might get in the meantime, such as a sudden shift in the surge.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

If I waited the fare would still be under the minimum, so no free money there, and extre 1/2 mile to your car and gas


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

So you did half the run she was paying you for?


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

Lol, try reading the first post again, slowly, maybe 2 or 3 times


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

papavbnmomo said:


> Lol, try reading the first post again, slowly, maybe 2 or 3 times


I did, if her minimum fare would have still covered the wait time and the trip back, then you should have performed all of that for what she paid. Instead you cut the fare off knowing she wasn't done and are reveling in how you 'got one over on the passenger.' Someone sounds like an ass to me, and it wasn't the pax.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

Except that she didnt ask for a round trip, only after she was getting out did she ask to wait. She was already at her destination. U sound more like an ass to me.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

papavbnmomo said:


> Except that she didnt ask for a round trip, only after she was getting out did she ask to wait. She was already at her destination. U sound more like an ass to me.


It sounded like you purposefully ended the trip knowing she wasn't likely done. If that isn't the case, then it is simply her fault for not notifying you.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

I ended it after pulling into a parking space in front of the liquor store, that to soon?


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

papavbnmomo said:


> I ended it after pulling into a parking space in front of the liquor store, that to soon?


Trip is supposed to be ended after the passenger exits the vehicle with all their belongings and the vehicle door is shut, that was a dick move on your part.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

papavbnmomo said:


> So picked up a pax, with select, rating was 4.3 but select pays ok, so I got her. She was just going to the liquor store a block away. As we pulled up to the parking lot, ended the trip right away, next words from her mouth: can you just wait a minute, I'll be right out. Told her sorry, I already ended the trip, should have said sooner. Pretty proud of myself right now...


But you have no idea where she was going after the liquor store. Could've been 50 miles away.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

In my experience most liquor store runs are on the way to a party. Granted, I have had a few (3-4ish) that went straight back home, but all of those were pretty cool runs as far as I can remember, with a couple of them tipping. Almost all guys as well, females prefer to drink at parties as opposed to males who are more likely to just need a beer run.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

papavbnmomo said:


> I ended it after pulling into a parking space in front of the liquor store, that to soon?


Why wait for somebody for a couple of pennies a min? It's not worth it. I had the same experience with the liquor store run a few weeks ago. The run was around the corner from the lady's house. When I got to the store, I ended the trip, and I told her that she had to request another Uber. Waiting is a waste of time and money.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

KekeLo said:


> Why wait for somebody for a couple of pennies a min? It's not worth it. I had the same experience with the liquor store run a few weeks ago. The run was around the corner from the lady's house. When I got to the store, I ended the trip, and I told her that she had to request another Uber. Waiting is a waste of time and money.


I'm sorry but that's some of the dumbest logic I've ever heard, it's a liquor store which they'll be out of in less than 3 minutes, even if it takes 5 minutes it'll usually take that long or longer to get pinged and get to your next passenger, they're not going to a mega mall or a Walmart about to go on some crazy shopping spree and asking you to wait, it's just a liquor store man, a freaking liquor store for which you'll be driving her to her destination and getting paid for it in just a couple of minutes. SMH


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

If you waited, they would've tipped you. At least, that's what I've noticed down here in SoCali. In the event that you get another liquor store run, it's worth your time to wait.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I'm sorry but that's some of the dumbest logic I've ever heard, it's a liquor store which they'll be out of in less than 3 minutes, even if it takes 5 minutes it'll usually take that long or longer to get pinged and get to your next passenger, they're not going to a mega mall or a Walmart about to go on some crazy shopping spree and asking you to wait, it's just a liquor store man, a freaking liquor store for which you'll be driving her to her destination and getting paid for it in just a couple of minutes. SMH


No, driver in LA waits for riders. Why would I take someone back around the corner for $2.40? I could miss out on a long run. I enjoyed reading your post. A different perspective is always nice. Have a great night.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

UberXCali said:


> If you waited, they would've tipped you. At least, that's what I've noticed down here in SoCali. In the event that you get another liquor store run, it's worth your time to wait.


Pretty sure if she tips, she wouldnt have a 4.3 rating, plus i wouldnt get pennies to wait also, would've still been min fare...


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

UberXCali said:


> If you waited, they would've tipped you. At least, that's what I've noticed down here in SoCali. In the event that you get another liquor store run, it's worth your time to wait.


They do not tip even if you wait in the drive thru at Taco Bell.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

papavbnmomo said:


> Pretty sure if she tips, she wouldnt have a 4.3 rating, plus i wouldnt get pennies to wait also, would've still been min fare...


I got min fare, but waiting goes by the mins. I think, here in LA it's only 12 cents or something a min.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> I got min fare, but waiting goes by the mins. I think, here in LA it's only 12 cents or something a min.


Well, considering the store was less than 1/2 to her house, even if i waited 20 mins, the trip would still be min fare


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

My first day, I got this liquor store run, the round trip and waiting were still at min fare. What a waste of time, considering that I drove 8 minutes to the guy's house.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> They do not tip even if you wait in the drive thru at Taco Bell.


Hmm, strange. My tip rate ATM is just shy of 50%. I'll let you know as I do more rides and see if that average goes down.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree, with all of your post in this thread; however, I'm talking about the amount you get paid for mins. We get paid the mi


UberXCali said:


> Hmm, strange. My tip rate ATM is just shy of 50%. I'll let you know as I do more rides and see if that average goes down.


You should share this great news in the LA/ OC forum.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> I agree, with all of your post in this thread; however, I'm talking about the amount you get paid for mins. We get paid the mi
> 
> You should share this great news in the LA/ OC forum.


Ah, for the minimums I wouldn't know yet...out of 14 trips, I've had 1 minimum to a liquor store, they tipped $12 and weed. Maybe it's just dumb luck. I'm collecting data and doing research on this anyways, so once I feel like I've completed a decent amount of rides, I'll compile a spreadsheet with the data.

My location may be a bit biased though. I live just on the beach and most people Ubering from bars or other locations there are looking to go further away than normal. I'll make sure to include that in the analysis. I'll also try tip rate at other areas that are not local to me.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

The drivers in LA mainly work in BH and Weho, and the pax don't tip. Post the spreadsheet when you finish. It sounds interesting. Stay safe out there. Uber on.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I once had a pax go on a quickie drive-thru munchies run to McDonald's and tipped me with a whole Quarter Pounder meal. One of the coolest passengers I've had. Tried to offer me (or sell me?) weed at the end of the trip, too, but I declined.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I once had a pax go on a quickie drive-thru munchies run to McDonald's and tipped me with a whole Quarter Pounder meal. One of the coolest passengers I've had. Tried to offer me (or sell me?) weed at the end of the trip, too, but I declined.


Lmao!!!


----------



## Ganju Mal (Jan 2, 2016)

I have been driving for only 2 months, 400 rides and 5 total tips  So waiting for a tip is a useless reason. You did the right thing, stop smoozing on low rated passengers


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Ganju Mal said:


> I have been driving for only 2 months, 400 rides and 5 total tips  So waiting for a tip is a useless reason. You did the right thing, stop smoozing on low rated passengers


I agree, and your avatar is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## SaucedandLost (Jan 7, 2016)

I take Uber to the liquor store and I throw my driver a $10 bill for waiting. I need the Lagavulin Scotch. I can't pick that up at any liquor store. I inform my driver ahead of time that I need a ride back home.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

KekeLo said:


> I got min fare, but waiting goes by the mins. I think, here in LA it's only 12 cents or something a min.


He said it was Select, def more than $.12/min.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I haven't actually even used Uber for a ride yet but if I did I would definitely tip. Any time I get someone that is an Uber driver they tend to tip, which is totally cool.

The drivethru runs are great. They almost always ask if I want something and I always oblige.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> He said it was Select, def more than $.12/min.


 Look, read the LA/ OC forum, and you will see that Select doesn't wait for pax. If they're going on a long ride, I will wait, but for min fare, hell no. The pax don't tip here, and the rates are a joke.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SaucedandLost said:


> I inform my driver ahead of time that I need a ride back home.


You are one of the few. I wish that more customers would tell me the whole story when they get into the vehicle, be it the taxi or UberXmobile. In fact, back in the day, I wished that more customers told the operators the whole story when they called.

Back in the day of radio voice dispatch, there were several things that I found annoying. One them was, as a dispatcher, I would be beating a call to death, trying to get it covered. Suddenly, a driver would speak up that he was dropping off in the area. Of course, I assigned him the call. He acknowledged it, then ten seconds later he would have to throw it back, as his customer had just informed him that he had a round trip or was going somewhere else afterward. I could not blame the driver, as local regulations demand that he honour the lawful requests of his customers. This happened frequently when I had an irate customer on the telephone. As soon as I assigned the trip,the operator would tell the customer that the cab was on the way. The customer hung up, then the driver told me that he had a round trip.

The foregoing also annoyed me as a driver, as I did not like throwing back jobs.

Now that Uber has the capbility to stack jobs, this could affect your rating, acceptance rate or cancellation rate. You get pinged en route, you acknowledge. Once you have acknowledged, customer informs you that it is a round trip. You cancel, your cancellation rate goes up and Uber sends a nastygram. You decline the round-trip, your customer one stars you, your rating goes down. If the passenger hears the ping and informs you that it is a round trip, you pass on it, your acceptance rate goes down, Uber sends you a nastygram. If you accept the ping and decline the round trip, the customer one stars you and your rating goes down.

Of course, Uber provides you with no opportunity to render an account of yourself and have the acceptance, cancellation or rating adjusted.

Between this an Uber Pool, Uber puts you into so many _*zugswang*_ situations with no way out.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are one of the few. I wish that more customers would tell me the whole story when they get into the vehicle, be it the taxi or UberXmobile. In fact, back in the day, I wished that more customers told the operators the whole story when they called.
> 
> Back in the day of radio voice dispatch, there were several things that I found annoying. One them was, as a dispatcher, I would be beating a call to death, trying to get it covered. Suddenly, a driver would speak up that he was dropping off in the area. Of course, I assigned him the call. He acknowledged it, then ten seconds later he would have to throw it back, as his customer had just informed him that he had a round trip or was going somewhere else afterward. I could not blame the driver, as local regulations demand that he honour the lawful requests of his customers. This happened frequently when I had an irate customer on the telephone. As soon as I assigned the trip,the operator would tell the customer that the cab was on the way. The customer hung up, then the driver told me that he had a round trip.
> 
> ...


You're right, they give 1* when I don't wait to take them back around the corner. Most of the rides on Uber are 1/2 mile=a waste of damn time.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I wait, free money for no miles on the car. Unless I think there is a really lucrative run that I might get in the meantime, such as a sudden shift in the surge.


That is not free money. Your time is not an infinite resource.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

You did it exactly right, OP. You locked in your minimum fare, while not waiting for minutes you were not going to be paid anyway because they would all be included in the minimum fare. She was not going to tip you, anyway, or her rating would be 5, or nearly 5. Take your $2.50 or whatever, and move on. What's your waiting rate? Is it even above minimum wage?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a woman who I picked up and was only going down the street and around the corner to do an after school program with the kids. She asked me if I would stop at the drug store before we went to the school. I replied sure as she said she was only picking up potato chips and sodas to bring to the kiddies and would be right out. After about 10 minutes of waiting I dropped her at the school. No tip. Minimum fare ride. 
If I had told her I wouldn't wait she would have had to pay *2* minimum fare rides so the least she could do is throw me a bone. She knew it would cost her double $5.70 x 2. Instead while I sat around to accommodate her I got $3.20. Out of the $5.70 she would have had to pay she could have given me a dollar and still would have been $4.70 to the good. I wouldn't do that again and now that the rates are really low, if I ever drive anytime soon I certainly won't be doing that without cash in hand prior to the stop. The rates are now too lowto save them $$ and take the hit. They are already getting a deal - no more Mr. Nice Guy.

Goober is doing a disservice to their customers who they prize by making us have to be this way. It will eventually bite them in the rear.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I accidentally ended a trip early just this morning, two pax, one was already getting out at the destination and I completed the trip. Other pax still needed to go downtown, I apologized, had her rerequest, it pinged me and off we went.

No malevolence, no driver passenger hate or vice versa, just an accident/misunderstanding. We don't need to promote a driver vs pax atmosphere, all you are doing is alienating the people who are paying you. Piss enough of them off and you'll make even less than you are now.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I had a woman who I picked up and was only going down the street and around the corner to do an after school program with the kids. She asked me if I would stop at the drug store before we went to the school. I replied sure as she said she was only picking up potato chips and sodas to bring to the kiddies and would be right out. After about 10 minutes of waiting I dropped her at the school. No tip. Minimum fare ride.
> If I had told her I wouldn't wait she would have had to pay *2* minimum fare rides so the least she could do is throw me a bone. She knew it would cost her double $5.70 x 2. Instead while I sat around to accommodate her I got $3.20. Out of the $5.70 she would have had to pay she could have given me a dollar and still would have been $4.70 to the good. I wouldn't do that again and now that the rates are really low, if I ever drive anytime soon I certainly won't be doing that without cash in hand prior to the stop. The rates are now too lowto save them $$ and take the hit. They are already getting a deal - no more Mr. Nice Guy.
> 
> Goober is doing a disservice to their customers who they prize by making us have to be this way. It will eventually bite them in the rear.


This is exactly what I'm talking about. Good post!!!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

With stacked rides why not wait?


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I accidentally ended a trip early just this morning, two pax, one was already getting out at the destination and I completed the trip. Other pax still needed to go downtown, I apologized, had her rerequest, it pinged me and off we went.
> 
> No malevolence, no driver passenger hate or vice versa, just an accident/misunderstanding. We don't need to promote a driver vs pax atmosphere, all you are doing is alienating the people who are paying you. Piss enough of them off and you'll make even less than you are now.


Well good for you that you were the one getting the benefit and the passengers were cool. OP's situation is completely different.


----------



## LouisvilleXLhawkeye (Feb 3, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> I'm sorry but that's some of the dumbest logic I've ever heard, it's a liquor store which they'll be out of in less than 3 minutes, even if it takes 5 minutes it'll usually take that long or longer to get pinged and get to your next passenger, they're not going to a mega mall or a Walmart about to go on some crazy shopping spree and asking you to wait, it's just a liquor store man, a freaking liquor store for which you'll be driving her to her destination and getting paid for it in just a couple of minutes. SMH


He got the same money if he waited. I hate waiting for people shopping. I am not a personal servant, just a transportation driver.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Goober is doing a disservice to their customers who they prize by making us have to be this way. It will eventually bite them in the rear.


Damn you Goober !!!!!!!


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

papavbnmomo said:


> So picked up a pax, with select, rating was 4.3 but select pays ok, so I got her. She was just going to the liquor store a block away. As we pulled up to the parking lot, ended the trip right away, next words from her mouth: can you just wait a minute, I'll be right out. Told her sorry, I already ended the trip, should have said sooner. Pretty proud of myself right now...


 Im proud of you too.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I did, if her minimum fare would have still covered the wait time and the trip back, then you should have performed all of that for what she paid. Instead you cut the fare off knowing she wasn't done and are reveling in how you 'got one over on the passenger.' Someone sounds like an ass to me, and it wasn't the pax.


 You should read agian, she arived at the destination..she arived at the destination, she arrived at the destination....and ended the trip. Totally legit.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are one of the few. I wish that more customers would tell me the whole story when they get into the vehicle, be it the taxi or UberXmobile. In fact, back in the day, I wished that more customers told the operators the whole story when they called.
> 
> Back in the day of radio voice dispatch, there were several things that I found annoying. One them was, as a dispatcher, I would be beating a call to death, trying to get it covered. Suddenly, a driver would speak up that he was dropping off in the area. Of course, I assigned him the call. He acknowledged it, then ten seconds later he would have to throw it back, as his customer had just informed him that he had a round trip or was going somewhere else afterward. I could not blame the driver, as local regulations demand that he honour the lawful requests of his customers. This happened frequently when I had an irate customer on the telephone. As soon as I assigned the trip,the operator would tell the customer that the cab was on the way. The customer hung up, then the driver told me that he had a round trip.


I know what you speak of all too well. Those people that don't tell dispatch they're going round trip have no idea how much they f--k up my routing. Nothing I hate more than hearing a driver say "I'm occupied...and it's going to be a round trip" unexpectedly.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> I know what you speak of all too well.


Is your company still doing voice dispatch? There are not many of those left in the major cities.

While I have you, _*YOU*_ are the guy whom I should be asking this question:

In King County, what is the difference between "taxicab" and "for hire"? I can distinguish either of those from "limousine" or "TNC vehicle", but I do not know the difference between the "taxicab" and "for hire". Can one accept street hails and one not? Does Seattle even allow street hails. Can one accept dispatch and the other can not? Can one do both and the other only one? Another poster here from Seattle pointed out to me that Uber does the "for hire" in Seattle, but not the cabs. This is in addition to UberX (TNC). Further, I understand that TNC drivers in King County must have a "hack face".

King County is the only jurisdiction, of which I am aware, that makes such a distinction. New York City has the Green Cabs, which can pick up only in the Boroughs. I am not sure where the TLC in New York draws the line, but I would guess that it would be above 110th Street, the Harlem River or Spuyten Duyvil Creek, but I am not sure. The Green Cabs can drop anywhere, but can start trips only in the Boroughs. The Yellow Cabs still can pick up or discharge anywhere in New York City.

Washington was going to have something similar in that the DCTC was going to reserve a little less than one third of the medallions that it had planned to issue for taxicabs in restricted service. The cabs in restricted service would be allowed to transport only passengers whose trips either started or ended in a designated "underserved area". Those areas were mostly Wards Seven and Eight (East of the Anacostia River), but they did include parts of Wards Six, Five and Four. Washington never did issue medallions. Every time that a bill was introduced before the City Council to initiate a medallion system, the sponsors had to withdraw it because corruption in their staffs was exposed. Had Washington managed to get these restricted medallions in place, the DCTC would have faced an enforcement nightmare. I suppose that the reason that New York does not allow Green Cabs to pick up in Downtown Manhattan to go to the Boroughs is that a TLC Inspector would have no way of verifying that the street hail was going there unless he followed the Green Cab across a bridge. It would be similar if a cab with a restricted medallion were to pick up in the areas not designated as "underserved".

London has its mini-cabs, but I do not know under what restrictions they work.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is your company still doing voice dispatch? There are not many of those left in the major cities.
> 
> While I have you, _*YOU*_ are the guy whom I should be asking this question:
> 
> ...


Yes, we're a small 25 cab fleet and we still radio dispatch just like the old days. We service north Seattle/King County and south Snohomish county.
For-hire vehicles are non-metered flat rate taxis. Until last summer they could only be dispatched but now they can also take street hails. UberForHire is essentially Seattle's version of UberTaxi.
TNC drivers must obtain a for-hire license and get their vehicles inspected in Seattle/King County.
http://www.kingcounty.gov/depts/rec...ng/taxi-for-hire-transportation-networks.aspx


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> For-hire vehicles are non-metered flat rate taxis. Until last summer they could only be dispatched but now they can also take street hails.


Do they calculate fares based on a Zone System?


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do they calculate fares based on a Zone System?


Yes. It's by zip code.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://neutralviews.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/picture-10.png

That shows a 2006 D.C. taxicab zone map with the 2006 rates. There was a one dollar gasolene surcharge, a one dollar rush hour surcharge, one-dollar-fifty for each additional passenger and it cost two dollars to call a cab.

It does not show the matrix, which you had to consult to figure how many zones from one to the other. We knew most of the common ones, but not everyone knew the unusual ones. There are a few that might seem obvious, but are not what they seem.

For example (and do not let the lines of the last map deceive you) 4A-3B (one way through Tenally Circle) was two zones. However, 3A-4B (the other way through Tenally Circle) was three.

The longest possible trips were eight zones (5A to 4A, 4B or 4C).


----------

